# Happy Birthday mr. squeaks



## Pisciottano (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday From Montevideo!!!!!!! Hope Your Day Is Sunny As It Is Here At The Moment And The Best Ever. Mamy Many Happy Returns.gladys


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

*Ah, the Scorpio big day!!*

*A super-duper 
Happy Birthday to 
Mr. Squeaks (and Shi, too  ) .

I hope the Dynamic Scorpio Duo out in Arizona have the bestest birthday ever and that they celebrate 
many many more happy Birdthdays to come. *

*(I don't know if it's really Mr. Squeaks hatch day, but . . . 
it makes a good story  )*​
Happy Birthday to one of the nicest, most caring, and charming people on Pigeon - Talk. You deserve a super day, Shi so I hope you celebrate in style. Mary


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hope you have a very HAPPY BIRTHDAY

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey girlfriend

Ha, ha! I'll catch up in almost exactly 7 months! Thanks for all the laughter and fun.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SHI!​


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Shi,

Wow, you really rate around here....TWO birthday threads!

Best wishes to you for the best birthday ever!

Linda


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Happy Birthday Shi!*

*May this birthday be the bestest best ever! You are a very caring person who always has such a positive upbeat mood. Thank you for all the good you do around here! *


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

HAPPY B-DAY Shi!!!!!

I hope you and Squeaks have an amazing day  !
Thank you for all the support, friendship, and love you offer to so many members and pigeons on PT!!

B-DAY Hugs!
-Hilly


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Have a FABULOUS DAY!


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Happy Birthday Squeaks*

From all of us

The Pijs










The Doves










And of course the Eagles










NAB


----------



## kajupakhi (Aug 2, 2004)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!! Hope u have a great time!!!*
KAjupakhi


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Happy birthday, Shi and Mr. Squeaks!!! I hope you have the best day....and year, ever!! It just wouldn't be the same without you on here, thank you for all that you do! Scorpio Power!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Happy, Happy Hatchday! I hope your day is full of wonderful surprises and LOTS of chocolate!

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

HAVE A WONDERFUL BIRTHDAY

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

*A note to Gladys*

I know Shi won't mind my interrupting her birthday wishes to tell you that I'm glad you made it home safely to Montevideo.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

HELLO ALL,

JUST MAKING A QUICK FLY-BY TO SAY, *YESSSSS, I'M HAVING A GRRREAT DAY!*

AND, BECAUSE OF ALL OF YOU, MY DAY IS JUST THE *BEST AND STILL GOIN' STRONG!!*

SQUEAKS GIVES A LEFT WING UP IN GREETINGS TOO! HE WAS BORN AT THE VERY BEGINNING OF SCORPIO BUT HE AND I ARE PARTNERS, SO WE ARE BOTH CELEBRATING...SQUEAKS WITH SAFFLOWER & HEMP AND ME WITH *CHOCOLATE!*

Off and running again, but we'll be baaaack to more properly thank everyone!

Y'all have a GREAT DAY too!!

With LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES TO YOU ALL

*Shi & Squeaks*


----------



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

HAPPY BIRD-THDAY, MIZZZ SQVAWKS!!!

Pidgey


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Shi, and is Mr Squeaks sharing his hemp seeds with you ? Have a wonderful birthday, you deserve a big celebration.
Daryl


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

happy b-day!!!!


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

*We're late, we're late but ...*

We wanna wish Mr Squeaks,

Happy Birthday!  

Beanie, BiBi, BoBo & Suzanna


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MR. SQUEAKS.
I hope you get a lot of chocolate seeds today.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday Shi!!! I hope our most ornery of Scorpios is having a great day filled with fun plenty of purrs and an occasional wing slap


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Just couldn't let this day end without sending you back all the Love, Hugs and Scritches you always send us!

Birthday Blessings, Shi!!! Hope you and Mr. Squeaks had a great day!

I knew there had to be something good about today!!!


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Happy Birthday to you both!!!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Happy Pi-Day Shi...!!!!!


And manymanymore..!


From me and all the little Beaks!


Phil
l v


----------



## ippychick (Sep 19, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MR. SQUEAKS!!*

Have a wonderful day and a BIG slice of cake!! 

Hugs,
Ippychick & Vivi


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Oh No I'm late! Happy Birthday Mr. Squeaks and Shi!!! I'm so sorry I'm late. When I told Maggie, she wanted to freshen up. So I got her a tub and she took her first bath since she's been here! She wanted to look real good for Mr. Squeaks's birthday. Wished I had taken her pic but I was so amazed at how she took to the bathtub that I spent the whole time just watching her.

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!*

Sorry I missed it this year.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

awwwwk!! I missed saying Happy Birthday on your Birthday!
So Happy Belated Birthday today Shi, and many many more.

Margaret


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Well, Shi NEVER  does things by halves so she'll be celebrating all year. Nobody missed the celebration just the day LOL!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

HELLO AGAIN!!

Mary is absolutely correct! NO ONE missed by BD because I always celebrate for a MONTH!! I think I can safely say that I am probably the biggest BIRTHDAY advocate on the site! They only come once, after all! The decade ones are ESPECIALLY GREAT and that's why I will start celebrating my *70th* BD beginning January, 2008! The chronological age still does not compute!

*GLADYS...bless your heart for starting this thread! You truly help make my BD very special! I echo Maggie and am glad to hear you made "home." Our temps here are running 15 degrees higher than normal! Today it was 94!

To all my terrific PT friends who took the time to post such AWESOME greetings AND pictures, Squeaks and I thank you from the bottom of our hearts!

Squeaks enjoyed his Hemps but I kept the chocolate for myself!

My day was GRRREAT AND LUCRATIVE (thank you, Casino AZ!)

Over the years, we have mutually shared laughter, sadness, tears, hope and pride! You are ALL part of my world family and so very very special! 

Squeaks and I continue to wish you all

LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES*


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

I'm so sorry I missed your birthday.
*Happy Belated Birthday Shi and Mr Squeaks*
I hope you enjoyed your day and may you have many more B-day's. Just remember were not getting older just better,  .


----------

